# Mississippi MnG



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in Mississippi and if any other southern haunters would like to get together, I would be happy to put together something.. Let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Forget it. I tried this in Vegas during HauntShow. I had reservations at Quark's Bar & Restaurant... NOBODY showed up. Bunch of emo unso's!


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Of course, I didn't show up either...


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

If it comes together, please let me know, I will add it to the gatherings and events listing.


----------

